# Tilapia snyderae



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I met a fellow at the Motor City Auction on Dec 8, lives in Livonia, MI, a suburb of Detroit, he breeds Cichlids and has a number of Snyderae,

I lost his phone number and want to contact him. I think his place is Fantastic Fins or Fins Fantastic, I didnt find a listing for either.


----------

